# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Teksti i Historisë: Në vitin 1997, opozita organizoi "rebelim komunist"

## Ujku'80

Teksti i Historisë: Në vitin 1997, opozita organizoi "rebelim komunist"

Historia e Shqipërisë 12, shkruar nga Beqir Meta, Muharrem Dezhgiu e Xhevair Lleshi

Kreu XII i tekstit të Historisë së Popullit Shqiptar 12 analizon periudhën paskomuniste. Aty thuhet se zgjedhjet e 31 marsit 1991 u fituan nga PPSH për arsye se partitë e reja opozitare nuk ishin organizuar e konsoliduar sa duhet dhe ekzistonte ende frika nga politika dhe nga Sigurimi i Shtetit. Sakaq, fitoren e demokratëve më 22 mars të vitit 1992, ky tekst e cilëson si historike. Pasi për herë të parë erdhi në pushtet një forcë antikomuniste. "Në vitet 1992-1996 u kryen transformime rrënjësore në vend", thuhet në tekst. Dështimi i referendumit për Kushtetutën në vitin 1994, thuhet se erdhi nga fakti se Kushtetuta dhe procedurat e ndjekura prej saj u kundërshtuan si nga opozita e majtë ashtu edhe nga ajo e djathtë. "Në zgjedhjet e majit 1996 Partia Demokratike arriti të fitonte shumicën parlamentare. Këto zgjedhje u kontestuan nga Partia Socialiste, e cila urdhëroi bojkotimin e tyre duke tërhequr komisionerët ditën e votimit. Në këtë mënyrë procesi zgjedhor u dëmtua seriozisht, duke pasur shkelje nga të dyja palët, pozita dhe opozita", vijon teksti i ri i Historisë së Shqipërisë. Zgjedhjet, thuhet në tekst, u kontestuan në mënyrë të pjesshme edhe nga partnerët kryesorë ndërkombëtarë. "Opozita, duke shfrytëzuar dhe tatëpjetën që morën firmat piramidale në vendin tonë, arriti që të organizojë rebelimin komunist të vitit 1997 dhe brenda një kohe të shkurtër, u shpërthyen depot e armëve, u shthur rendi me pasoja dramatike. Vetëm një pjesë e vogël e vendit mbeti nën ndikimin e qeverisë", thuhet në tekstin e historisë. Më tutje thuhet se "vendit iu desh kohë të rifitonte veten nga ngjarjet dramatike të vitit 1997. Kaosi, anarkia, vrasjet e shumta(sidomos në qytetin e Vlorës e të Beratit), veprimi i bandave të armatosura, veprimtaria e të ashtuquajturave "Komitete të Shpëtimit Kombëtar", mungesa për një kohë të gjatë e policisë dhe e forcave të tjera të rendit e të qetësisë, krijuan probleme të shumta, nga të cilat vendi do ta merrte veten shumë vonë". Qeveria socialiste që erdhi në pushtet, vijon teksti, nën drejtimin e Fatos Nanos, nuk arriti dot të vendoste rregullin e qetësinë, ndonëse në vendin tonë ishte vendosur një forcë ndërkombëtare nën drejtimin e Italisë dhe NATO-s. Duke iu referuar zhvillimeve të mëpasshme thuhet se "pas zgjedhjeve të 26 qershorit, opozita demokratike po e merrte veten pas atij sulmi të egër që kishte pësuar në vitin 1997. Ethet për ta çuar vendin në kaos të përsëritur dukeshin sheshit. Kështu, një vit më vonë, më 12 shtator 1998, u vra deputeti demokrat, Azem Hajdari, vrasje e cila çoi në ngjarjet e 14 shtatorit 1998, që mori pamjet e një grushti shteti. Në këtë ditë u pushtuan institucionet qendrore të vendit". Në zgjedhjet e vitit 2001, vijon teksti i ri, përsëri në pushtet erdhën socialistët, nën drejtimin e Fatos Nanos, i cili u bë Kryeministër. "Por vendin e përfshiu një valë e paparë korrupsioni, trafiku dhe një gjendje e madhe pasigurie, ndonëse Shqipëria kishte filluar rrugën drejt NATO-s dhe MSA për në BE. Ekonomia ecte ngadalë. Biznesi nuk ecte me hapat e duhur. Kreditimi i ekonomisë nuk u përshtatej ende nevojave të zhvillimit. Kjo gjendje solli që në zgjedhjet e vitit 2005 të fitonte PD dhe të vinte sërish në pushtet Sali Berisha, i cili me projektet antikorrupsion, me flamurin e luftës kundër krimit të organizuar dhe me një program për zhvillimin e shpejtë ekonomik çeli një epokë të re zhvillimi për vendin tonë", thuhet në Histori. Në libër thuhet se Partia Demokratike u krijua më 12 dhjetor 1990 në mjediset e universitetit, por nuk përmendet emri i Berishës, por vetëm Hajdari që ishte në krye të protestave.

----------


## Ujku'80

Nga TemA
Një nga viktimat më të mëdha të komunizmit
ka qenë historia e Shqipërisë dhe, me sa
duket, persekutimi i saj vazhdon. Me direktivë
politike, pas 1945, shqiptarët mësuan
një histori të imagjinuar për vendin e tyre.
Kongresi i Manastirit u trajtua sikur e
kishin organizuar fantazmat; drejtuesit e tij
nuk u përmendën pas rënies së komunizmit.
Haxhi Qamili përfaqësonte fshatarët dhe
u bë hero. Kështu historia shqiptare u fut
në një spirale falsifikimi, prej së cilës ende
nuk dalim dot.
Historianët tanë kanë bërë edhe gjëra më
të rënda se mospërmendja e personazheve
të caktuara apo glorifikimi i ca kriminelëve
ordinerë. Librat e historisë, të të gjitha kategorive,
ilustroheshin me një radhë fotosh
të retushuara.
Disa nga falsifikuesit e dikurshëm vazhdojnë
ende të jenë anëtarë të Akademisë,
madje polemizojnë edhe me Akademitë e
vendeve fqinje, kur moralisht të dyja palët
janë të diskredituara.
Abuzimi me tekstin e Historisë së shkollave
të mesme, ku, sipas tij, kryeministri Berisha
në vitin 2005 çeli një epokë të re, që
u bë publik dje, nuk është një rast i izoluar,
por ndoshta më domethënësi që ne ende
nuk kemi dalë nga koha e djeshme. Tekstet
e tjera, në lidhje me historinë e Luftës
së Dytë Botërore, kanë të njëjtat mangësi.
Nëse vërtet duam të përmirësojmë ndonjë
gjë në lidhje me shkrimin e historisë, kjo duhet
bërë në një shkallë të gjerë. Nuk duhet
të fokusohemi te ngjarje dhe personazhe te
caktuara dhe ti anatemojmë, por të çrrënjosim
një mentalitet, metodologji dhe moral të
ngulur thellë në psikikën e shoqërisë sonë.
Robert Bork, një teoricien influent në
SHBA , jep një këshillë të mençur për ta: Një
nga funksionet e historisë është të na çlirojë
nga e shkuara e imagjinuar. Sa më pak dimë
se si hodhën rrënjë dhe u rritën idetë, aq më
lehtë i pranojmë, si karakteristika të botës
në të cilën jetojmë.

----------


## mesuesi_1

> Teksti i Historisë: Në vitin 1997, opozita organizoi "rebelim komunist"
> 
> Historia e Shqipërisë 12, shkruar nga Beqir Meta, Muharrem Dezhgiu e Xhevair Lleshi
> 
> Kreu XII i tekstit të Historisë së Popullit Shqiptar 12 analizon periudhën paskomuniste. Aty thuhet se zgjedhjet e 31 marsit 1991 u fituan nga PPSH për arsye se partitë e reja opozitare nuk ishin organizuar e konsoliduar sa duhet dhe ekzistonte ende frika nga politika dhe nga Sigurimi i Shtetit. Sakaq, fitoren e demokratëve më 22 mars të vitit 1992, ky tekst e cilëson si historike. Pasi për herë të parë erdhi në pushtet një forcë antikomuniste. "Në vitet 1992-1996 u kryen transformime rrënjësore në vend", thuhet në tekst. Dështimi i referendumit për Kushtetutën në vitin 1994, thuhet se erdhi nga fakti se Kushtetuta dhe procedurat e ndjekura prej saj u kundërshtuan si nga opozita e majtë ashtu edhe nga ajo e djathtë. "Në zgjedhjet e majit 1996 Partia Demokratike arriti të fitonte shumicën parlamentare. Këto zgjedhje u kontestuan nga Partia Socialiste, e cila urdhëroi bojkotimin e tyre duke tërhequr komisionerët ditën e votimit. Në këtë mënyrë procesi zgjedhor u dëmtua seriozisht, duke pasur shkelje nga të dyja palët, pozita dhe opozita", vijon teksti i ri i Historisë së Shqipërisë. Zgjedhjet, thuhet në tekst, u kontestuan në mënyrë të pjesshme edhe nga partnerët kryesorë ndërkombëtarë. "Opozita, duke shfrytëzuar dhe tatëpjetën që morën firmat piramidale në vendin tonë, arriti që të organizojë rebelimin komunist të vitit 1997 dhe brenda një kohe të shkurtër, u shpërthyen depot e armëve, u shthur rendi me pasoja dramatike. Vetëm një pjesë e vogël e vendit mbeti nën ndikimin e qeverisë", thuhet në tekstin e historisë. Më tutje thuhet se "vendit iu desh kohë të rifitonte veten nga ngjarjet dramatike të vitit 1997. Kaosi, anarkia, vrasjet e shumta(sidomos në qytetin e Vlorës e të Beratit), veprimi i bandave të armatosura, veprimtaria e të ashtuquajturave "Komitete të Shpëtimit Kombëtar", mungesa për një kohë të gjatë e policisë dhe e forcave të tjera të rendit e të qetësisë, krijuan probleme të shumta, nga të cilat vendi do ta merrte veten shumë vonë". Qeveria socialiste që erdhi në pushtet, vijon teksti, nën drejtimin e Fatos Nanos, nuk arriti dot të vendoste rregullin e qetësinë, ndonëse në vendin tonë ishte vendosur një forcë ndërkombëtare nën drejtimin e Italisë dhe NATO-s. Duke iu referuar zhvillimeve të mëpasshme thuhet se "pas zgjedhjeve të 26 qershorit, opozita demokratike po e merrte veten pas atij sulmi të egër që kishte pësuar në vitin 1997. Ethet për ta çuar vendin në kaos të përsëritur dukeshin sheshit. Kështu, një vit më vonë, më 12 shtator 1998, u vra deputeti demokrat, Azem Hajdari, vrasje e cila çoi në ngjarjet e 14 shtatorit 1998, që mori pamjet e një grushti shteti. Në këtë ditë u pushtuan institucionet qendrore të vendit". Në zgjedhjet e vitit 2001, vijon teksti i ri, përsëri në pushtet erdhën socialistët, nën drejtimin e Fatos Nanos, i cili u bë Kryeministër. "Por vendin e përfshiu një valë e paparë korrupsioni, trafiku dhe një gjendje e madhe pasigurie, ndonëse Shqipëria kishte filluar rrugën drejt NATO-s dhe MSA për në BE. Ekonomia ecte ngadalë. Biznesi nuk ecte me hapat e duhur. Kreditimi i ekonomisë nuk u përshtatej ende nevojave të zhvillimit. Kjo gjendje solli që në zgjedhjet e vitit 2005 të fitonte PD dhe të vinte sërish në pushtet Sali Berisha, i cili me projektet antikorrupsion, me flamurin e luftës kundër krimit të organizuar dhe me një program për zhvillimin e shpejtë ekonomik çeli një epokë të re zhvillimi për vendin tonë", thuhet në Histori. Në libër thuhet se Partia Demokratike u krijua më 12 dhjetor 1990 në mjediset e universitetit, por nuk përmendet emri i Berishës, por vetëm Hajdari që ishte në krye të protestave.


ujk nga Fieri nuk kam pa ndonjehere ........ megjithate, pa e zgjatur po te pyes se  ku eshte problemi i ketij teksti qe na je munduar te na sjellesh ....?????!!!!
a je ne gjendje te provosh te kunderten ....???!!!

----------


## Qyfyre

Do ishte mir ete lihej politika jashte teksteve te shkollave, se pastaj do behet cdo botim sipas qefit dhe do politizohen keq e me keq.

Kur te vij PS ne pushtet do ta bej Kumonisti Sala shkatarroi Shqiperine, do vij prap PD dhe do ta rregulloj me bukur akoma heres tjeter. E keshtu me rradhe do behen nje 20 versione te historise shqiptare.

----------


## Qyfyre

> ujk nga Fieri nuk kam pa ndonjehere ........ megjithate, pa e zgjatur po te pyes se  ku eshte problemi i ketij teksti qe na je munduar te na sjellesh ....?????!!!!
> a je ne gjendje te provosh te kunderten ....???!!!


Duhet te jete ne gjendje ta provoje ai qe shkruan librin. Jo te shkruaj cfare te doje dhe pastaj te dalin te tjeret dhe te fillojne ti japin prova.

"rebelim komunist" nuk ka qene dhe nuk ka njeri si te nxjerre prova per te tille. Se e zeme se e ke bere PS gjithe rremujen, prap me emer nuk jane komuniste, nuk thane se po mundohen te sjellin regjim komunist.

Opinionet duhen lene jashte librave te historise.

----------


## Ujku'80

> ujk nga Fieri nuk kam pa ndonjehere ........ megjithate, pa e zgjatur po te pyes se  ku eshte problemi i ketij teksti qe na je munduar te na sjellesh ....?????!!!!
> a je ne gjendje te provosh te kunderten ....???!!!


nuk me intereson ne njeh apo jo ujqer nga fr, puna jote, 
problemi i ketij teksti eshte se librat e historise shkruhen ende si ne koh te enverit, pa pik seriozitet, duke lavderuar diktatorin e radhes, nuk kemi nevoje per historian lepires bythesh , por per HISTORIAN. 
Ne jemi deshmimtar te historise tone te tanishme, secili mund te nxjerre opinionet e veta personale, e rendesishme eshte qe kta palo historian nuk mund te shkruajn cdo gje qe i kalon neper mend. ...

----------


## Ujku'80

top channel
Historia, studiuesit kunder interpretimeve politike
23/09/2009 15:35

Profesore dhe studiues te historise kerkojne te respektohen te gjitha faktet dhe te mos behen interpretime politike ne tekstet e historise, me te cilat mesojne nxenesit shqiptare.
Profesor Ajet Shahu tha se ne tekstin e historise per klasen e 12 jane bere interpretime  per ceshtje politike ende ne hetim dhe per shume ngjarje historike dokumentat zyrtare te se cilave mbahen sekret ne arkivin e shtetit.

“Disa ngjarje aktuale nuk duhen futur ne formen e teksteve, por thjesht si fakte pa interpretime te gjata”, thote historiani Ajet Shala. 

Ne arkivin e shtetit nuk mund te behet publik asnje dokument pa kaluar te pakten 25 vjet.

Profesori i asociuar ne Institutin e Historise, Hamit Kaba dhe autori i tekstit alternativ per historine e Shqiperise per klasat e 12 sqaron se ne tekstet shkollore nuk mund te behen interpretime, pa pasur fakte.

 Nje historian qe guxon te beje dicka te tille duhet t’u jape disa alternativa nxenesve. Teksti i historise se popullit shqiptar i cili eshte hedhur ne qarkullim kete vit, shkel disa nga parimet themelore te historise, ate te paraqitjes se ngjarjve ne baze te fakteve te dokumentuara me pare.

----------


## INFINITY©

> ujk nga Fieri nuk kam pa ndonjehere ........ megjithate, pa e zgjatur po te pyes se  ku eshte problemi i ketij teksti qe na je munduar te na sjellesh ....?????!!!!
> a je ne gjendje te provosh te kunderten ....???!!!


Thjesht shiko nivelin e mesuesve qe nuk dine as rregullat elementare te drejtshkrimit e jo me te kene nivelin e duhur per te kuptuar nese dicka nuk shkon me nje liber mesimor apo jo. Te kerkosh prej tyre qe te debatojne kunder ketyre pacavureve qe shkruajne psedo-historianet ne Shqiperi te cilet do te shkruanin cdo gje per te mbajtur nje vend pune, eshte vertet shume.

----------


## mesuesi_1

> Duhet te jete ne gjendje ta provoje ai qe shkruan librin. Jo te shkruaj cfare te doje dhe pastaj te dalin te tjeret dhe te fillojne ti japin prova.
> 
> "rebelim komunist" nuk ka qene dhe nuk ka njeri si te nxjerre prova per te tille. Se e zeme se e ke bere PS gjithe rremujen, prap me emer nuk jane komuniste, nuk thane se po mundohen te sjellin regjim komunist.
> 
> Opinionet duhen lene jashte librave te historise.


duke i lene qyfyret menjane .... po pse opinion eshte flaka qe i vune ne 97 Shqiperise ...???!!! opinion eshte qe socialo-komunistat u terhoqen nga votimet e 96 ....???!!! opinion eshte ajo qe komunistat me Rucet organizuan komitetet e shpetimit  ne jug te vendit ...???!!! 
nuk e kutpoj se c'fare keni ne koke ju dhe si arsyetoni ....

----------


## Brari

e qe po e pergatisin nje tjeter 97 te me ne krye edvin rucin..
prologun e pame ne fier naten  e votimit kur shtrigat enveriste qen duke e kollofitur te gjalle te ngraten..trimen.. artisten  rajmonda bulku..
histori eshte kjo..

----------


## shalja1

edvini i juaji minoritare bene mret se krejt minoritetet kan mbretin e tyre. e ai eshte tipik si ju minoritaret greko gabel

----------


## OROSHI

Per mendimin tim pa u sqaru mire '97 nuk ka perparim ne Shqiperi,sepse te gjithe ata qe pine gjak shqiptari jane te pa denuar dhe shetisin lirisht duke fillu qe nga ministra e deri tek kryetaret e opozites,pra te gjithe kane faj!
Duhet gjithashtu te nxirret e verteta ne shesh se a kishin gisht edhe spiunazhet e vendeve fqinje!
Perderisa ishe opozita ajo qe i dha flaken '97,padyshim qe ajo ka pergjithesite me te medhaja per pasojat!
"shkaku nuk justifikon mjetin",u vrane shqiptare me shqiptare!

----------


## derjansi

ni nga nxitesit kryesor te 97 asht minister mbrojtje sot nan qeverin berisha



rroft Arben Imami

----------


## D@mian

> megjithate, pa e zgjatur po te pyes se  ku eshte problemi i ketij teksti qe na je munduar te na sjellesh ....?????!!!!!



Lol, seriozisht e ke?

----------


## Anesti_55

> Teksti i Historisë: Në vitin 1997, opozita organizoi "rebelim komunist"
> 
> Historia e Shqipërisë 12, shkruar nga Beqir Meta, Muharrem Dezhgiu e Xhevair Lleshi
> 
> .



Kjo qe ke paraqitur eshte plotesisht e vertete.Jam kurjoz te di mendimin tend qofte dhe per je faze qe te sjell ty shqetesim.Mund te them se perpiluesi eshte sjelle shume i moderuar.E pashe nje shkrim te tille tek G. shqkulli por e anashkalova ,pasi ma mori mendja se c'fare pretendon kjo gazete.
Ty te shqeteson emri i Sali Berishes?Po ku ke pare histori ti pa emra?A eshte ky ne krye te kesaj qeverie?A eshte ky qe inicioi reforma?Ti per plak nuk e ke hallin se po perseritet historia me glorifikime diktatoresh, jo.Ti je nje pjelle kucedre qe te ka marre uria.Kerkon gjak si te paret tuaj.Ato qe i shebyen me zell sistemit te kaluar,ato qe bene 97, ato qe bene presion duke vrare A.Hajdarin, pavarsisht gabimeve qe mbarte ai, ato qe u pasurauan me korrupsionin makaber te te gjithe,shoqereise,dhe ato qe shqetesohen dhe nga nje paraqitje e vertete e historise jane nje lloj pjelle e kucedres se kuqe.Mos u cudit te tjera botime do te dalin se koha do te tregoje dhe shume e shume bema qe ju i keni krijuar ketij populli.ne dote bejme te pa munduren per te nxjerre emer per emer personat mizore, qe morren jete te pa fajshmish.jane pushkatuar 6000 vete, ske ku fshihesh.Ju do te merrni te pakten damken e turpit.Perjetesisht te felliqur.Nese kerkove te hapesh nje teme thjeshte per te qene dhe nismetare, po te them kerko falje, ne te kundert je nje kelysh kucedre. Ju do te mbeteni perjetesisht me daken e turpit, si ushqyes te ligesise.

Tashti po shoh se qenke dhe nga fjeri.Ne fakt ke te drejte te zemerohesh ju kane vjedhur voten.Turp tju vije me ate qe bete ne sy te nderkombetareve per prishjen e imazhit te zgjedhjeve.

----------


## DoLpHiN

Po mire o popull , rebelim komunist eshte thene per karakterin shkaterrues e vrases qe kishte.
Pse ju djeg socialisteve te forumit? Tek e fundit ka thene rebelim komunist dhe jo rebelim socialist. Apo mos ndoshta jeni dakord qe PS = Parti komuniste? Se keshtu i bie nese ju djeg kot.

----------


## INFINITY©

Paskan ardhur prape menderlepiresit e Sales. Keta te bejne te vjellesh zorret me hipokrizine e pashtershme qe burojne. Plasni syte dhe lexoni njehere temen dhe pyetjen o te ngrate dhe pergjigjuni tamam po patet dy fije tru. Boll sulmuat hapesin e temes se vjen nga Fieri, se plehra si puna juaj, fieraket i bejne te flasin me vete dhe ta shohin Salen ne valle. Thjesht jeni njerezit me patetik dhe as keni per te ndryshuar ndonjehere se thjesht jeni si ato kopet e deleve qe shkoni nga nuhasni p.rdhet e Sales.

----------


## INFINITY©

> *Per mendimin tim pa u sqaru mire '97 nuk ka perparim ne Shqiperi,*...
> 
> *Perderisa ishe opozita ajo qe i dha flaken '97,padyshim qe ajo ka pergjithesite me te medhaja per pasojat!*


Dmth, sipas teje '97 nuk eshte sqaruar dhe pergjegjesit nuk jane denuar, por ama ti prape e bene te qene dhe del me nje akuze, qe per ty eshte PADYSHIM e vertet?! A nuk po kundershton veten ketu zoteri?! Nqs nje ngjarje aq tragjike per Shqiperine dhe popullin shqiptar nuk eshte sqaruar akoma, si mund te perfundoj ne nje liber mesimor historie?

----------


## mesuesi_1

> Po mire o popull , rebelim komunist eshte thene per karakterin shkaterrues e vrases qe kishte.
> Pse ju djeg socialisteve te forumit? Tek e fundit ka thene rebelim komunist dhe jo rebelim socialist. Apo mos ndoshta jeni dakord qe PS = Parti komuniste? Se keshtu i bie nese ju djeg kot.


po i djeg qe c'ke me te se e njejta gje jane .....





> top channel
> Historia, studiuesit kunder interpretimeve politike
> 23/09/2009 15:35
> 
> Profesore dhe studiues te historise kerkojne te respektohen te gjitha faktet dhe te mos behen interpretime politike ne tekstet e historise, me te cilat mesojne nxenesit shqiptare.
> Profesor Ajet Shahu tha se ne tekstin e historise per klasen e 12 jane bere interpretime  per ceshtje politike ende ne hetim dhe per shume ngjarje historike dokumentat zyrtare te se cilave mbahen sekret ne arkivin e shtetit.
> .


ja kush jane historianet dhe studiuesit tane ....  sulmojne pikerisht ne kete moment Historine e Shqiperise ne vend qe te reagojne per c'ka shkruajne maqedonesit ne enciklopedite e tyre per shqiptaret....

----------


## gesti_7

> Po mire o popull , rebelim komunist eshte thene per karakterin shkaterrues e vrases qe kishte.
> Pse ju djeg socialisteve te forumit? Tek e fundit ka thene rebelim komunist dhe jo rebelim socialist. Apo mos ndoshta jeni dakord qe PS = Parti komuniste? Se keshtu i bie nese ju djeg kot.


Mendoj se ne histori duhet te flitet me fakte mor zoteri dhe jo me hamendesime apo me ngjyrime. Nese eshte faktuar qe 97-en e kane bere komunistat, PS-istat apo kushdo qe ta kete bere, pse lihen pa denuar??? Minimumi nje ligj per tradhtine ndaj shtetit do i kapte??? Per sa kohe nuk ekzistojne faktet historia nuk ka si i nxjerr per te mireqena ne librat e saj. 
Pse cdo gje e keqe qe ndodh duhet te lidhet me komunizmin? Nuk keni gje me te mira per te treguar, por vetem kapeni me te shkuaren, pa te nuk jetoni dot, jeni bere (per mos te thene qe keni qene te tille) me komunista se komunistat (flas per gjithe klasen politike pa dallim krahu dhe emri). Ne jetojme me te shkuaren mor miq.
Po te shohesh sot kemi kultin e njeshit ne parti, gare per reklamim nga ana e mediave te ndryshme si manipulatoret me te medha te opinionit publik. Gjithmone programet politike behen duke share kundershtarin, dhe sidomos paraardhesin ne pushtet.

Edhe nje gje tjeter qe mu duk politike ne histori ishte se 
"Kjo gjendje solli që në zgjedhjet e vitit 2005 të fitonte PD dhe të vinte sërish në pushtet Sali Berisha, i cili me projektet antikorrupsion, me flamurin e luftës kundër krimit të organizuar dhe me një program për zhvillimin e shpejtë ekonomik çeli një epokë të re zhvillimi për vendin tonë"

Nuk e dija qe paskemi hyre ne nje epoke te re pas vitit 2005 pasi mua njelloj po me duket jetesa, biles kam pyetur edhe shume te tjere qe njoh dhe nuk eshte se ka ndonje ndryshim te madh, vetem se eshte bere me veshtire te mbijetosh, por per kete nuk eshte se ja ve fajin qeverise pasi ka pas edhe periudhe krize boterore dhe eshte normale qe te ndodhin keto fenomene.

Si perfundim zoterinj, lerini hamendesimet dhe te foluren me superlativa per liderin e radhes, por beni ate qe dini te beni (nqs dini ta beni) me profesionalizem.

----------

